# 2004 Maxima Bose Amplifier Location



## laurenceau (May 4, 2004)

I have a 2004 Maxima that has the Bose Audio Option. I'm trying to get some subwoofers put it. Looks like I need an adapter that connects to the Bose Amplifier and has RCA outputs for the subwoofer's amp. Anyone know where the actual Bose Amp is at in the car? I'm hoping that the center console doesn't need to be taken out. Anyone install subwoofers in their maxima?


----------



## JAC1987 (Oct 24, 2008)

im not sure 100% but i will say is in the center console


----------

